# Besúgásért cserébe elengedi a Windows árának felét a Microso



## Melitta (2005 Március 5)

Besúgásért cserébe elengedi a Windows árának felét a Microsoft

Kínában a Microsoft a Windows kalózmásolatait használóknak 50 százalékos árengedményt ad egy eredeti szoftver beszerzésekor, ha azok elmondják, hogyan jutottak a kalózverzióhoz. 


Az árengedmény megszerzéséhez a felhasználóknak egy interneten található kérdőívet kell kitölteniük, amelyben részletesen le kell írniuk, honnan és mikor szerezték a hamis szoftvert, például a boltban megvásárolt számítógépre telepítve kapták, vagy utcai árustól vették. Ezután a Microsoft e-mailben küldi el a kedvezményre jogosító bónt, amelyet kinyomtatás után a vállalat hivatalos forgalmazóinál lehet beváltani. 

Ingyen Windows? 
A vállalat tavaly ősszel Nagy-Britanniában hirdetett hasonló akciót, amelynek keretén belül az operációs rendszer kalózváltozatait használók ingyen juthattak egy jogtiszta példányhoz. Az akció azokra a termékekre vonatkozott, amelyeket a felhasználók jóhiszeműen eredetiként vásároltak, az internetről letöltött "warez" verziókra semmiképpen. Az ingyen Windowshoz szükség volt a kalózpéldány megvásárlását igazoló számla bemutatására is. 
Mivel Kínában lényegesen nagyobb a kalózszoftverek aránya, a világ legnépesebb országában indított "jogtisztító" akció biztosan több pénzébe kerül majd a Microsoftnak, mint a brit program. 
A felmérések szerint Kína világvezető a kalózszoftverek arányát tekintve, az országban használt programok több mint 90 százaléka nem tiszta forrásból származik. 

A forrásokat akarják feltárni 
Alex Hilton, a Microsoft licencügyekért felelős menedzsere szerint a kalózszoftverek legjelentősebb mértékben az OEM (original equipment manufacturer, vagyis kizárólag új géphez kapható) szektorban terjednek. "Egyes példányok, amiket a Közel-Keleten és Kelet-Európában láttunk, nagyon jó minőségűek. Ez az a szektor, amit helyre akarunk tenni" -- tudatta Hilton. 
Hozzátette, hogy nem fognak jogi lépéseket tenni azok ellen, akiknél kalózszoftvereket találnak -- egyedüli kivételt az esetleges terjesztők jelentik. "Nem az a célunk, hogy a magánszemélyeket jelentsünk fel, nekünk a forrásra van szükségünk" -- tudatta Hilton, és kiemelte, hogy ennek elbírálása csakis eseti alapon történhetne. 

Szigorítás 
Az utóbbi időben a Microsoft látványos hadjáratot indított a kalózmásolatok ellen, a vállalat a frissítések, szoftverkomponensek letöltésekor egyes országokban -- köztük Kínában -- például már minden operációs rendszer jogtisztaságát ellenőrzi, ezt a gyakorlatot hamarosan a világ összes országára kiterjesztik. A végső cél az, hogy a kalózmásolatok használói ne juthassanak hozzá a frissítésekhez.


----------



## kandur (2005 Április 2)

a besugok mindig is jol eltek
a kommunizmusban is
es a kapitalizmusban is


----------



## pitti (2005 Április 2)

kandur írta:


> a besugok mindig is jol eltek
> a kommunizmusban is
> es a kapitalizmusban is


Akkor a Billy Gates is besugo? :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 2)

pitti írta:


> kandur írta:
> 
> 
> > a besugok mindig is jol eltek
> ...


Nem. Ő a tartótiszt :idea:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Április 24)

Laptopot 250 forintért?
Index/MTI 

Az oktatásügyi miniszter egy Siófokon tartott konferencián elmondta, hogy tervei között szerepel a laptop-lízing bevezetése. Ennek alapján a diákhitelből vonnák le a napi 250 forintos költséget.

Az oktatási miniszter azt szeretné elérni, hogy szeptembertől a felsőoktatási intézményekben tanuló hallgatók laptopot lízingelhessenek. Erről Magyar Bálint a Hallgatói Önkormányzatok Országos Konferenciája vezetőképző kurzusán beszélt szombaton Siófokon. 
Tárgyalásokat kezdtek 

Mint mondta, a lehetőséget a hallgatói önkormányzatok országos kollégiumán vetették fel a hallgatók néhány hónappal ezelőtt. Hozzátette: egyetért és támogatja a hallgatók javaslatát, s már tárgyalt ez ügyben a Diákhitel Rt. vezetőjével a megoldásról. 

A jelenlegi ismeretek szerint napi 250 forintért lehet majd lízingelni laptopot, amit a diákhitelből levonnak - mondta a tárca vezetője a távirati irodának, aki reményét fejezte ki, hogy szeptember elsejétől el tud indulni ez a program. Felhívtuk az illetékeseket, hogy többet megtudjunk a programról, de az Oktatásügyi Minisztériumban senkit nem tudtunk elérni vasárnap délelőtt. 

Ekler Gergely, a HÖOK elnöke az MTI-nek elmondta: a laptopos kezdeményezés már a választási program része volt, s nagyon örülnek, hogy a tárca ezt befogadta. Megítélése szerint lesz érdeklődés a lehetőség iránt, hiszen egy átlagos laptop 250 ezer forintba kerül, a lízingelés azonban nem jelent nagy megterhelést havonta, ezért sokkal egyszerűbb lesz hozzájutni egy ilyen nagy értékű tárgyi eszközhöz. 

Amerikai hasonlat 

Az Egyesült Államokban is próbálkoztak már hasonlóvak, igaz, ott a bérletet az önkormányzat fizette, és a lízing kifutása után az eszközöket odaadták a diákoknak. A Georgia államban található Cobb Country hetvenmillió dollárt költött a gépekre, és a hozzájuk tartózó infrastruktúrára. 

Ebből kijött hetvenezer számítógép, a drótnélküli hálózat kiépítése, a gimnáziumi és főiskolai tantermek átalakítása. A program alkotói szerint a lízinggel hosszútávon még pénzt is spórolhatnak, hiszen a későbbiekben nem kell megvenni a tankönyveket és eltűntethetik a számítástechnikai termeket. A két-három kilogrammos gépek ráadásul kevesebbet nyomnak, mint a könyvek, ami egészségügyi szempontból jelent előrelépést.


----------



## pocimaci (2007 Január 3)

kandur írta:


> a besugok mindig is jol eltek
> a kommunizmusban is
> es a kapitalizmusban is



Miert, volt kommunizmus?


----------



## tukmal (2007 Április 12)

a megoldás a nyílt forráskód!


----------



## PapaBoss (2007 Április 19)

tukmal írta:


> a megoldás a nyílt forráskód!



Az. 
Bár azt megnézem, mikor a sok nOOb (akinek még az X jel megkeresése is gondot okoz egy win. ablak felső sarkában!) elkezdi használni pl. a viszonylag egyszerű ubuntu-t.
Lesz sírás, az biztos.

Ám ekkor még csak felhasználói szinten van, és fogalma sincs mit használ, vagy hogyan működik. :9:


----------



## mogorva (2007 Augusztus 6)

Sziasztok,szép napot!


----------



## Pijee (2007 Szeptember 7)

*Nem mindig*



tukmal írta:


> a megoldás a nyílt forráskód!



Ez a hozzaszolas eredetileg a prog.hu formarol szarmazik, de bevagom ide... valamilyen szinten ram is ervenyes:

"Egyszer tényleg megmagyarázhatná valaki az ilyen csökött agyú anyagias programozóknak is, mint én vagyok, mi a jó abban, hogy programozóként ingyen dolgozzak. Idejön a kedves ügyfél, akar egy ügyviteli szoftvert, és ahelyett, hogy fejlesztek neki jó pénzért, azt mondom, hogy ne adjon érte pénzt, van nekem egy GPL-es, magam írtam 2 éven át, ingyen odaadom. Mivel megkapja a forráskódot is, még azért sem kell fizessen, hogy testre szabjam neki, az IT szakmunkásképzős számítógépzseni kicsi fia beleigazít, ott ahol kell.

Majd ha lesz GPL-es tej, zsemle, párizsi, sör, akkor talán. Egyszer már próbálkoztak ilyennel, úgy hívták volna, ha kész lesz, hogy kommunizmus, de a béta verziónál elhalt a project. Azóta sem nagyon hallani róla, hogy újraírnák. Még a honlapja is megszűnt. "


----------



## gnomnome (2007 Szeptember 9)

Szervusz Pijee! 

Szerintem ha programozóként átgondolod a kérdést, akkor magad is megtalálod a választ, mint ahogy én is megtaláltami mint programozó. 

vegyük sorba: 
A nyilt forráskód nem a "pársoros"; egyfelhasználós ügyviteli programok sajátossága. Azok a rendszerek nagy bonyolultságuak, és olyan kornyezetben működnek ahol igen sokba kerül ha leállnak. Márpedig ha a kicsi fiú beleigazít akkor utána már csinálhatja egyedül, segítség nélkül.

A forráskódot ingyen adják de a supportot már nem. A forráskód ingyen adása arra jó, hogy azt a bizalmat keltse a vevőben, hogy nincsenek benne kémkedésre való programok, és ha tudja a kicsi fiú, akkor ezt ellenőrizheti. De hogy abba érdemben beleturkálna, kötve hiszem. 
Én magam csak olyan egyszerűbb programokat fejlesztettem, többek között, mint a Posta szállítmányozási rendszere, vagy a Népszabadság előfizetési rendszere. 

Ennek ellenére ha te egy ilyen, aránylag kisebb bonyolultságú programot megrendelsz tőlem, megkapod a forráskódot. Persze addig is működnie kell rendszernek míg te fejtegeted, és addig is a supportért jó pénzt fogok kérni tőled. És ha beleturkálsz, ugrik az általam adott garancia, és megnézheted, hogy mi történik, ha másnap hajnalban nem mennek ki országosan a hirlapok, mert a postai szállítók nem kaptak adatokat, hogy miből mit hova kell szállítani.
A Posta is igy tett, a forráskódot megkapta, de a továbbfejlesztésekkel továbbra is engem bíztak meg. 
Ennek oka pedig az, hogy minden programozónak egyedi megoldásai vannak. Ha te jó programozó vagy akkor előfordulhat, hogy mire egy bonyolultabb programot megfejtesz, hogy mit miért csinált a másik programozó, azalatt akár megírhattad volna magad az egészet. 

En magam több nyilt forráskódu rendszert töltöttem le, tanulás végett. Átnéztem a forráskódjukat és ha a rendszert élesben, garantáltan kihagyás nélkül napi többezer dollárt kockáztatva leállás esetére, kellene működtetni, magam is inkább megbizást adnék mintsem beleigazítsak. 

Nézz át nyugodtan egy Linux, egy Apache, egy Mysql és hasonlók forráskódját. Rengeteg kód, első blikkre szinte áttekinthetetlen. Probáld meg megfejteni, mi mit csinál. Nekem nem teljesen sikerült. De ha Te átlátod az egészet, minden elismerésem. Akkor nyugodtan irjál magad is nyílt forráskódot, és nem kell azon aggódnod, hogy a kicsi fiú kiszorít.

Üdv


----------



## Pijee (2007 Szeptember 10)

Szia Gnomnome!

Egy picit pontositanek akkor a multkori bejegyzesemen, mert igy utolag olvasva - elismerem - felreertheto, felvezeto lehet... En nem feltem a megelhetesem az opensource termekektol. Sot. Rengeteg olyan termek van, amit mindenki, nap mint nap hasznal... lasd peldaul a bongeszok. Az ilyeneket egyaltalan nem erdemes penzert adni... Amire en utalok, az egy-egy szuk szegmenst lefedo alkalmazasok. Lehet, hogy nem egy nagy szam az a szoftver, amire egy ugyfelnek szuksege van. De szuksege van ra, most, azonnal. Sot, mar tegnapra kellett volna. Tudjuk, tapasztalat mondatja az emberrel, egy szoftver megirasa, legyen az egy ugyviteli, nem egy-ket napos melo. Konkret esetemben peldaul olyan szoftvert fejlesztek, amilyennek meg nyomat sem talaltam a vilaghalon. Minel hamarabb kesz kellene legyen. Szept 20 a deadline. Na, leven egy havi melom benne, nem fogom a forraskodot kiadni, foleg egy olyan varosban nem, ahol minden masodik ember "programozo, informatikus", stb. Mert az olyan jol hangzik. Lehet, hogy latott ket pascal programot eleteben, de ingyer (hogy ne mondjam maskeppen) elvallal mindent, es akkor meg eszkozt is adjak a kezebe? 
Egyebkent annak ellenere, hogy nem adom ki a kodot a kezembol, van meg nehany adu-aszom, ami nalam tartja az ugyfelet... Es itt nem az lolyan alapdolgokra celzok, mint megbizhatosag, tapasztalat, egymas igenyeinek ismerete... 
A fenti szoftot peldaul teljesen ingyen vallaltam, support is ingyenes, amig...  forgalmazza a masik - joval egyszerubb - de sokkal nagyobb celkozonseget, az o ugyfelkoret megcelzo termekemet. 
Szoval jo dolog az opensource, nem itelem el, sot, magam is hasznalok opensource termekeket, de mindennek megvan a maga helye. Es tenyleg, szornyen utalnam, ha hosszu ejszakak meloja utan a kicsi fiju hatszor annyi ido alatt, rengeteg buggal, de ingyer a celegyenes vegen kiutne a nyeregbol. Na jo, kap egy fagyit 

Udv, PiJee...


----------



## Pijee (2007 Szeptember 10)

A nagyok is vitaznak ezen:


Larry McVoy, a Linux egyik korábbi fő fejlesztője: "A lényeg az, hogy egy üzletileg jövedelmező céget csak jól képzett emberekből lehet összeállítani, akik szeretnek fizetést is kapni. De ha minden ingyenes, hogyan tudnánk elegendő pénzt csinálni a termék további fejlesztéséhez és támogatásotokhoz?", tette fel a költői kérdést McVoy a nyílt forrású hívek részére. "A szolgáltatás-modell egyik problémája, hogy azon alapul: szemetet adsz a fogyasztóknak - mert ha jól működő szoftvert adnál nekik, mi értelme lenne a támogatásnak?", mondja.


*Torvalds nem ért egyet*

Nem mindenki ért azonban egyet McVoy meglátásaival a nyílt forrással kapcsolatban. "A nyílt forrás olyan alapokra épít, amely minden üzleti érdek nélkül is működik - utóbbi csak másodlagos szempont", mondta a Linux fejlesztését elindító, és azt jelenleg is fizetett főállásban, az OSDL alkalmazottjaként javító Linus Torvalds. "Az úgynevezett 'nagy-fiúk' csak akkor jönnek [felkarolni a fejlesztést], ha egy projekt bebizonyította, hogy jobb, mint amit ugyanezek a nagy fiúk maguk próbáltak megcsinálni. Tehát senki ne essen abba a csapdába, hogy azt hiszi: a nyílt forrás függ az üzleti érdekekektől". 





McVoy: "Rengeteg pénzbe kerül egyetlen egy innovatív szoftvertermék kifejlesztése is. Ehhez olyan üzleti modellel kell rendelkezni, ami lehetővé teszi a költségek visszatermelését. Mivel azonban mindenki mindent ingyen szeretne, ez meglehetősen népszerűtlen érvelés. Sokan azt mondják: 'Te egy gonosz cégember vagy, és nem érted meg'. De én nem vagyok gonosz. Én jól ismert vagyok a nyílt forrású közösségben. De ezen emberek egyike sem tudja megmutatni nekem, hogy miként lehet egy szoftverfejlesztő házat felépíteni és fenntartani a nyílt forrásból. Szerintem nem lehet.", mondta McVoy.


Konkluziokent talan levonhato: "Az egykori Linux-fejlesztő szerint hosszú távon az iparágban valamilyen egyensúly fog beállni a nyílt forrású és kereskedelmi szoftverek között. A nyílt forrású cégek a jövőben is csak a másolásra fog koncentrálni és kis profitra fognak szert tenni, míg a tradícionális 'zárt forrású' cégek innovatív termékeket dobnak piacra amelyekkel komolyabb nyereséget termelnek majd."

(A fenti idezetek a pcforum honlapjarol szarmaznak.)


----------



## Hakima (2007 Szeptember 10)

Én linuxot feltelepitettem több fajtát hát eggyiktöl se voltam hasra esve.Van ismerösöm aki viszont linuxra esküszik neki bejött.Eggy bisztos simán kattingatni könyebb mint sokszor irkálni kapcsolokat karaktert és mifenét.A Bill Gates meg a windowsa le akarja taposni a világot egyeduralkodo akar lenni és azért talál ki besugást ingyen adom fejlödsz kisebb az ár.Mint a kábitosok a rászoktatást ugy csinálják a windozokkal is ari.Drukkolok a linuxosoknak azért kicsit.A borsót törjék ide oda.


----------



## gnomnome (2007 Szeptember 10)

Szervusz Hakima! 

Már többször megcsodáltam a stilusod, és az is hogy általában jól állapítod meg a dolgokat. Nem vagy egyoldalú, összetett problémákra összetett választ adsz. Szinte nem is tudom kiegészíteni amit irsz, mert minden benne van. 

Szervusz Pijee! 

Én alapesetben egyetértek veled, magam sem adom ki a forráskódot, ha nem muszály. Szerintem az open source, lényege nem az, hogy egy adott projektről eldöntöm, kiadom e a kódját vagy sem. Az open source lényege az a szememben, hogy van egy programozási színvonal, ami már kevesek által utánozható, sem az áltag felhasználói programokat iró programozó "nem ér fel odáig", sem a "kicsi fiú". Egy szint után az ember eljuthat odáig, hogy az mondja ezt csináljátok utánam ha tudjátok, lássátok a forráskódomat. Az ilyen ember nem abból a programból él, aminek leadja a forráskódját, hanem az a reklámja, mert Torvald Linus-t és a hasonlókat a nagy cégek már ismerik, alkalmazzák és megfizetik őket szakértőként, mert tudják róluk hogy tudnak. 
Másrészt a nyilt forráskód, ahogy irtam, a nagy bonyolultságú és nagy értékű rendszerek bizalomkeltő reklámja mert egy Apache, Mysql program milliós nagyságrendű kódsorához átlag mezei programozó hozzá sem szagol.

Amit mi kft-nek,illetve egyéb cégeknek írunk, az természetesen nem nyílt forráskódu program, ahogy egyetlen könyvelői, vagy ügyviteli program sem az. A nyílt forráskódu programok általában rendszerközeliek, a nyilt forráskód nagyon jó ajánló, és ha kis cégek ingyen használják, az csak növeli a program ismerettségét, a nagy cégek pedig nem a "kis fiút" fogják alkalmazni, hanem a Linus féle "nagyfiúkat", és megfizetik őket. 

Ha Linus, mikor megírta operációs rendszerét, elkezdte volna pénzért árusítani, a kutya sem tudna róla. Igy már kormányhivatalok, mint a spanyol, a német, kezdenek átállni Linux alapú nyilt forráskódu operációs rendszerre, mert a Windowsban nem tudják a biztonsági problémájukat kezelni. ÉS mikor a spanyol kormány informatikusai a Linuxot elemzik, gondolod, hogy nem keresik meg Linust, hogy mit miért, hogyan? Megkeresik, és meg is fizetik a tanácsadását.!!! A rendszer biztonsága nekik sokkal többet ér, mintsem hogy Linustól sajnálnák a tiszteletdíjját. 

Üdv: Gnomnome.


----------



## puper (2008 Június 28)

Bill Gates elment nyugdíjba, pontosabban jótékonyba, eztán azzal foglalkozik. Mondta a rádió tegnap.


----------



## j00111 (2008 Július 27)

puper írta:


> Bill Gates elment nyugdíjba, pontosabban jótékonyba, eztán azzal foglalkozik. Mondta a rádió tegnap.


 

A nyugdíjba vonulása ellenére is hivatalosan Bill Gates marad majd a Microsoft elnöke. S hogy mivel akar a jövőben foglalkozni? Az 52 éves, háromgyerekes apa nem szakad el teljesen cégétől: ő marad a legnagyobb tulajdonos - 8,7 százalékos részvénycsomagja ma mintegy 23 milliárd dollárt ér -, övé az elnöki cím és továbbra is dolgozik majd a vállalat számára különleges technológiai projekteken. "Szoftverfejlesztési projektek tanácsadója leszek. Ezt tekintem a legfontosabb munkámnak. Nagyon szeretnék részese lenni a jövő keresőjének kifejlesztésében" - árulta el Bill Gates.


----------



## arthur877 (2008 Október 6)

De a mai emberek(néhány kivételtől eltekintve) egyszerüen nem tudnának mit kezdeni a számítógépükkel, mert DOS-os programot még nem is láttak, az egeret meg hiába klikkelgeti alapban.....


----------



## b.p. (2008 Október 6)

arthur877 írta:


> De a mai emberek(néhány kivételtől eltekintve) egyszerüen nem tudnának mit kezdeni a számítógépükkel, mert DOS-os programot még nem is láttak, az egeret meg hiába klikkelgeti alapban.....


 
OFF
:mrgreen: azért megtanulnák, hogy
dir c:dokumentumok\kepek\sajatfotok\bugyuli\2006
ON


----------



## Bubuman (2009 Április 27)

Ha ez tényleg igaz, amiben kételkedek, még akkor is inkább az ingyenes kalóz verziót szedném le. Ezt szoktam meg.


----------



## Talpapi (2010 Október 6)

Szerintem csak elérhető áron kéne adni, a szoftvereket pölö a windowsokat, és nem lenne annyi kalóz.
Bár lehet, hogy rosszul gondolom..


----------



## wolfied (2010 November 14)

Szerintem nem tudják megakadályozni a windows lopást.

De persze egy két embert el lehet kapni.

Mondjuk aki feldobja a szomszédját meg is érdemli.

Aki meg mindenképpen csak jogtiszta szoftvert használ az mindig az fogja tenni!?

De szerintem akkor használjon az ember ingyenes op. renszert Pl. linux


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 November 15)

Talpapi írta:


> Szerintem csak elérhető áron kéne adni, a szoftvereket pölö a windowsokat, és nem lenne annyi kalóz.
> Bár lehet, hogy rosszul gondolom..


*Szerinted mi az "elérhető ár"?
Nyugaton a 100 EUR (az ottani jövedelemhez képest) nem túl sok pölö egy oprendszerért+ a vele járó support-ért...*


wolfied írta:


> Szerintem nem tudják megakadályozni a windows lopást.
> 
> De persze egy két embert el lehet kapni.
> 
> ...


*Mindig lesznek olyan emberek, akik mindent ingyen akarnak, csak e mellé nem hajlandók kompromisszumra.
Például itt a CH is ingyenes, mégis sokan olyan dolgokat kérnek számon (miért nem lehet sok megás fájlokat feltenni, miért nem lehet priviben csatolni...stb.), ami pénzért megoldható lenne, de fizetni már nem nagyon akarnának érte.*


----------



## Arnyek2011 (2011 Május 7)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Mindig lesznek olyan emberek, akik mindent ingyen akarnak, csak e mellé nem hajlandók kompromisszumra.*


 
Most a politikusokrol beszelgetunk?


----------



## FazekasLaci (2011 Május 12)

Arnyek2011 írta:


> Most a politikusokrol beszelgetunk?



Nem, a politikusok semmit nem akarnak ingyen, ők drága pénzért dolgoztatják inkább a saját vállalkozásaikat állami megrendeléseken 

A szoftverekkel kapcsolatban pedig szerintem egyre jobb a helyzet Magyarországon, mi például kereskedelemmel foglalkozunk és nagyon sok szülő van, aki megveszi a gyerekének a szoftvert, és itt nem a játékszoftverekről vagy az oktatószoftverekről beszélünk, hanem az olyan felhasználói szoftverekről, mint az Adobe, vagy a Corel, vagy az MS.


----------



## atty8989 (2011 Augusztus 20)

Akinek van eleg loveja hogy megvegye az vegye nyugodtan de akinek nincs annak nincsen nagyon valasztasa mint a kaloz verziok vagy az open source-os dolgok


----------



## states (2012 Február 4)

Melitta írta:


> Besúgásért cserébe elengedi a Windows árának felét a Microsoft
> 
> Kínában a Microsoft a Windows kalózmásolatait használóknak 50 százalékos árengedményt ad egy eredeti szoftver beszerzésekor, ha azok elmondják, hogyan jutottak a kalózverzióhoz.
> 
> ...



Európában nincs ilyen lehetőség? Köszi a válasz.

Néhány évvel ezelőtt mindenféle akciói voltak a Microsoftnak, kár, hogy ezt nem ismétlik.

Én az XP-t és az Office 2003-t így vásároltam


----------



## Bazsa00 (2012 Április 2)

Mondjuk kína a warez hazája. Mellesleg meg tényleg nem sok a Win7-ért sem a 30000Ft. Persze ár-érték arányban, a fizetésekhez képest sok.


----------



## tocy777 (2012 Április 9)

:O nem is tudtam erről....érdekes...


----------



## eos350 (2013 Március 26)

"_A Bill Gates meg a windowsa le akarja taposni a világot egyeduralkodo akar lenni..._"

Mondjuk én konkrétan azt nem értem, hogy a 90-es évek végén elég sok helyről azt hallottam, a Linux ingyenes, nem fagy mint a Windows és még ingyenes is, pár év és leveri az összes Windows terméket. Évek óta van ingyenes Linux, van hozzá minden, a kompatibilis Office-től elkezdve, a grafikus és zeneszerkesztő programokon át, a komplett ügyviteli rendszerekig, megbízható szerver megoldásokkal.

Akkor miért is használnak még önszántukból többen Windowst, főleg azok akik kalóz verziót használnak, mert azt mondják drága. Nos ezt nem értem.  Már jó 8 éve még azt sem mondhatják, hogy nehéz telepíteni, meg nem fut rajta ezaz, vagy lassú, esetleg nem megy az új videókártya... Lehet Vili bácsi le akarja taposni a világot, de ebben jócskán önszántából segít is neki a legtöbb ember. És ha kicsit elgondolkodunk rajta még jó is neki, hogy van kalóz változat. Mert ha nem lenne, akkor akinek nincs pénze az mást használna és máris nem lenne a legnépszerűbb operációs rendszer.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Március 26)

eos350 írta:


> "_A Bill Gates meg a windowsa le akarja taposni a világot egyeduralkodo akar lenni..._"


Szerintem ez enyhe (újságírói) túlzás. Van ő olyan okos, hogy megeléxik a piacvezető/dikáló pozícióval.


> Mondjuk én konkrétan azt nem értem, hogy a 90-es évek végén elég sok helyről azt hallottam, a Linux ingyenes, nem fagy mint a Windows és még ingyenes is, pár év és leveri az összes Windows terméket. Évek óta van ingyenes Linux, van hozzá minden, a kompatibilis Office-től elkezdve, a grafikus és zeneszerkesztő programokon át, a komplett ügyviteli rendszerekig, megbízható szerver megoldásokkal.


Mondjuk az az ingyenes csak korlátozottan igaz. (Ingyen letöltheted.) de a support-ért (támogatás),már ugyanúgy pénzbe kerül és ne a magánfelhasználóból indulj ki, hanem a cégekből (főként a kis és közepes cégekből), akik jó része több, mint 20 éve használja a Windows-t.
A kompatibilitás pedig (talán nem is véletlenül) korántsem teljes egy komolyabb Excel függvény vagy diagram már korántsem jól jelenik meg az open/libre...stb. office-okban. Az Accessről nem is szólva.
Aaztán, mivel más a kinézet, kezelés (pl. a Wordben az F3-hoz tartozó funkciókat a mai napig nem tudja a linuxos verzió), az új kezelési módot meg kell tanulni, ami megint csak idő és pénz.


> Akkor miért is használnak még önszántukból többen Windowst, főleg azok akik kalóz verziót használnak, mert azt mondják drága. Nos ezt nem értem.  Már jó 8 éve még azt sem mondhatják, hogy nehéz telepíteni, meg nem fut rajta ezaz, vagy lassú, esetleg nem megy az új videókártya... Lehet Vili bácsi le akarja taposni a világot, de ebben jócskán önszántából segít is neki a legtöbb ember. És ha kicsit elgondolkodunk rajta még jó is neki, hogy van kalóz változat. Mert ha nem lenne, akkor akinek nincs pénze az mást használna és máris nem lenne a legnépszerűbb operációs rendszer.


Szerintem ebben rejlik Gates zsenialitása: Lopjátok a szoftverem csak nyugodtan. Aztán amikor a digitális világ 80-90%-a ezt használja- behúzom a féket és mindenféle regisztrációs korlátokat állítok fel, de addigra már hozzászoktok az én termékeimhez és kevesen fogtok elpártolni tőlem."
Aki világ életében Nokia telefon fan volt, nem adta fel addig amíg más gyártók (pl. a Samsung) nem hoztak ki olcsóbb, többet tudó/egyszerűbben kezelhető telefont ami ráadásul számítógép is. De ha megnézed mára a Nokia lemaradt.
Ez Gates (cége) esetén nem várható, mert volt ugyan pár rossz húzása (anno az Internetet múló szeszélynek tartotta), de van annyira jó stratéga, hogy mindig megtalálja a helyét a piacon.


----------



## Melitta (2013 Március 26)

eos350 írta:


> "_A Bill Gates meg a windowsa le akarja taposni a világot egyeduralkodo akar lenni..._"
> 
> Mondjuk én konkrétan azt nem értem, hogy a 90-es évek végén elég sok helyről azt hallottam, a Linux ingyenes, nem fagy mint a Windows és még ingyenes is, pár év és leveri az összes Windows terméket. Évek óta van ingyenes Linux, van hozzá minden, a kompatibilis Office-től elkezdve, a grafikus és zeneszerkesztő programokon át, a komplett ügyviteli rendszerekig, megbízható szerver megoldásokkal.
> 
> Akkor miért is használnak még önszántukból többen Windowst, főleg azok akik kalóz verziót használnak, mert azt mondják drága. Nos ezt nem értem.  Már jó 8 éve még azt sem mondhatják, hogy nehéz telepíteni, meg nem fut rajta ezaz, vagy lassú, esetleg nem megy az új videókártya... Lehet Vili bácsi le akarja taposni a világot, de ebben jócskán önszántából segít is neki a legtöbb ember. És ha kicsit elgondolkodunk rajta még jó is neki, hogy van kalóz változat. Mert ha nem lenne, akkor akinek nincs pénze az mást használna és máris nem lenne a legnépszerűbb operációs rendszer.



Ma mar nem igen lehet kaloz windowot hasznalni es nem is hasznaljak hisz mar nem sajat osszebutykolt gepet hasznalnak az emberek es a megvasarlas pillanataban mar az operacios rendszer benne foglaltatik az uj gep vasarlasanal.
Amenyiben a netre akarsz menni elobb utobb annyira lelassitja a gepet vagy ki is irja, hogy illegalis hogy keptelenseg igy hasznalni a gepet.
Itt teljesen maskeppen gondolkoznak az emberek , Bill Gates a vilag egyik leggazdagabb embere, tobb adomanyt alapitvanyt tart fent mint egesz Mo nemzeti jovedelme.
Lecserelni ot nem lehet mert maga az IBM mel tarsult ano es kozos fejlesztes piac ami meghozta szamara a sikert es ahogy a public fele nyitottak az meg a dollar millokat.
Az elso gepem 25oo dollar akkor kozepes teljesitmennyu volt /arban is/3.1 versiok futottak. Ma a legolcsobb uj kis gepek 23o dollcsi a kozepes teljesitmeny 5oo-1ooo dollar.
A vilag csak orulhet es koszonhet mert mindenki szamara ma elerheto a XX.szazad legnagyobb fejolodeset elosegito computer, internet lehetoseget.

Akinek meg igy is draga annak vannak hasznalt gepek es ha ilyen hasznalt gepet arulo uzletben veszed ott is legalis versiot teszik bele. Leglabbis itt biztos, 5o -1oo dollar ezert egy uzlet sem veszi a nyakaba a balhet a lebukasi veszelyt.
Ha uzletkent kivanod hasznalni , sok lehtoseg van meg tesztelesi versiot is kerni es utana megvasarolni.


----------



## mrjones (2013 Március 31)

Melitta írta:


> Ma mar nem igen lehet kaloz windowot hasznalni es nem is hasznaljak hisz mar nem sajat osszebutykolt gepet hasznalnak az emberek es a megvasarlas pillanataban mar az operacios rendszer benne foglaltatik az uj gep vasarlasanal.
> Amenyiben a netre akarsz menni elobb utobb annyira lelassitja a gepet vagy ki is irja, hogy illegalis hogy keptelenseg igy hasznalni a gepet.
> Itt teljesen maskeppen gondolkoznak az emberek , Bill Gates a vilag egyik leggazdagabb embere, tobb adomanyt alapitvanyt tart fent mint egesz Mo nemzeti jovedelme.
> Lecserelni ot nem lehet mert maga az IBM mel tarsult ano es kozos fejlesztes piac ami meghozta szamara a sikert es ahogy a public fele nyitottak az meg a dollar millokat.
> ...



Hát, ez errefelé - Magyarországon - konkretice nem igaz, ugyanis errefelé bizony bütykölünk (jómagamnak egyszerűen sosem volt boltban vett egész gépe, csak épített). Ráadásul mivel az árban bennefoglalt windows sem ingyen van (olyan 30000 HuF-tal drágább ugyanaz a konfiguráció W7-tel), és a kereskedők is óccsítani akarnak, általában opció az egyéb (köztük ingyenes) oprendszer. Köztük például a freedos, ami egész egyszerűen arra jó, hogy a lehető legolcsóbban lehessen oprendszeres gépet adni, viszont (SzVSz!) a hazavitt gépen az élettartama kb. percekben mérhető (amelyik gépen meg nem is indul el a freedos, ott linuxot tesznek rá).
És hát egy 100-150 ezres gép esetében egy harmincezres plusz az erősen számottevő tétel. Szóval úgy vagyunk vele, hogy akkor már inkább egy erősebb vas, windózt meg majd okosba'...

Bill Gates jótékonyságáról meg az a véleményem, hogy minden egyes dollárt, amit jótékonykodásra fordít bizony előzőleg elvett valahonnan. Ez az ő érmének a másik oldala. Mondjuk, nekem az a mániám, hogy nem jótékonykodni kellene, meg szponzorkodni, hanem egyszerűen nem sarcolni vevőt-ügyfelet a szent nyereség érdekében. Annál jobb jótékonyság ugyanis nem létezik, mint a lehető legtöbbet adni és közben a lehető legkevesebbet elvenni.

Jó pár éve futnak felügyeletem alatt ilyen gépek: sosem volt velük különösebb nyűg. A lassulás inkább volt köszönhető az elavulásnak (pl.: az a vas, amin anno futott az Office 2000 magától értetődően lomhább a 2010 professional alatt), mint a win lopottságának. Ami pedig a frissítéseket illeti: szerencsére vagy a Microsoft sem annyira bolond, hogy kinyírja a felhasználói körét egy atombiztosan zárt frissítési rendszerrel, vagy csak jól crackelnek a fiúk. Mindenesetre a frissítések működnek.


----------



## mrjones (2013 Április 1)

"Szerinted mi az "elérhető ár"?
Nyugaton a 100 EUR (az ottani jövedelemhez képest) nem túl sok pölö egy oprendszerért+ a vele járó support-ért..."

Szia!

Már csak azt kellene tudnunk, hogy mi az ottani jövedelem?
Mondjuk, itt a 70-80 ezres minimálbéres (és ebből van jó sok - meg ez alatt!) nemigen van pariban, mivel itt is kb. annyi a win 7. Szóval egy harmad-félhavi fizetés csak az oprendszerért egyértelműen sok.
Nálatok milyen ez az arány?


----------



## togateam (2013 Április 23)

Bazsa00 írta:


> Mondjuk kína a warez hazája. Mellesleg meg tényleg nem sok a Win7-ért sem a 30000Ft. Persze ár-érték arányban, a fizetésekhez képest sok.



Miért is sok érte? 5 évig biztos használod így mennyi évente?Bezzeg 50-80ft-t nem sajnálsz egy vga kártyáért amit 2 évente lecserélsz.


----------



## togateam (2013 Április 23)

Melitta írta:


> Ma mar nem igen lehet kaloz windowot hasznalni es nem is hasznaljak hisz mar nem sajat osszebutykolt gepet hasznalnak az emberek es a megvasarlas pillanataban mar az operacios rendszer benne foglaltatik az uj gep vasarlasanal.
> Amenyiben a netre akarsz menni elobb utobb annyira lelassitja a gepet vagy ki is irja, hogy illegalis hogy keptelenseg igy hasznalni a gepet.
> Itt teljesen maskeppen gondolkoznak az emberek , Bill Gates a vilag egyik leggazdagabb embere, tobb adomanyt alapitvanyt tart fent mint egesz Mo nemzeti jovedelme.
> Lecserelni ot nem lehet mert maga az IBM mel tarsult ano es kozos fejlesztes piac ami meghozta szamara a sikert es ahogy a public fele nyitottak az meg a dollar millokat.
> ...



Ki az isten vesz boltba gépet?Aki ott veszi annak nincs semmi szakértelme és fogalma sincs hogy mit is lehet kezdeni egy pc-vel,a bolti gép csak kompromisszumokat tartalmaz (kevés ram,gyenge proci, olcsó vga,kicsi hdd).
Oprendszert nem lopnak? Például én most épp egy lopott(creckelt) win 8-ról irkálok.És csak az hiszi el hogy a nem eredeti oprendszer lassabb akit meg lehet ilyen mesével etetni,csak hogy adjon rá pénzt .


----------

